

Ask HN: website for viewing hackernews on weekly mode - xtimesninety

I browse hackernews and reddit on a weekly basis (usually weekends when I can focus on reading). The (slight) problem I have on HN is that it doesn't have a weekly view, so some really good submissions end up on the 5th page or later. Reddit has this and I'd like to ask if there is already a website that does this for hackernews. If not, I'll try doing it :)
======
siong1987
How to define good submission?

I just created a web app that actually track every number one story from HN in
the database - <http://hn.siong1987.com> .

It has only one top story right now because I just created it. So, hopefully,
it will record down every number one story from HN from now on if there is no
bug in the web app.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
You should de-dup. For same idea in RSS, use
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/HNWatrcoolr>

~~~
siong1987
Maybe I should introduce RSS in the web app too. But, I like
<http://feeds.feedburber.com/HNWatrcoolr>

But, it is not a directory that collects all the top stories. Anyway, Google
Reader will cache them all in their databases too. So, Google Reader can
actually serve as the directory for the RSS.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Feel free to link to it from the Web app :)

------
epi0Bauqu
For a feed of all the #1 HN stories, use
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/HNWatrcoolr>

For more top stories from hacker feeds, use <http://hacker.watrcoolr.us/>
(feed: <http://feeds.feedburner.com/HackerWatrCoolr>)

------
nreece
You can have a look at the Lists: <http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>, and Ask
YC Archive (weekly): <http://ask.searchyc.com/>, for a recap.

~~~
tialys
The 'Lists' are cool! Where did you find those? I've never seen them, and I
can't seem to find a link anywhere on the site.

~~~
d0mine
'Lists' -- the bottom-left link on the main page.

------
xtimesninety
just an update: I created something that does this:
<http://hnweekly.watdahel.com>

